

Did 37Signals axe Backpack? - mikelbring
http://backpackit.com

======
kenstyles
I don't see a way to signup. If you go here <http://backpackit.com/email/> and
click on Plans and Pricing it takes you back to the home page.

------
jeffemera
Axe them wot.

